# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard PC: Premier sur les serveurs Left 4 Dead

## Emile Zoulou

La démo de Left 4 Dead vient de sortir [Edit : uniquement pour les gens ayant précommandé le jeu, marketing mon ami]. Je sais pas pour vous, mais on est surexcité à l’idée de défourailler de l’infecté épaulé par les canards. Alors, on a pris les cornes du taureau à pleines mains, on a retroussé nos manches (enfin surtout Half et Flubber) et on s’est démené pour offrir des serveurs jouables dès la sortie de la démo. Ou presque.
 Encore une fois, cela aurait été impossible sans l’aide de nos potes de Gandi, qui prouvent encore une fois qu’ils ont l’infrastructure et le matos qui va bien.
 Vous remarquerez que les noms ont été choisis avec soin.
 [Edit de Half] : Ne connaisant pas les ressources nécessaires pour faire tourner un serveur L4D, un peu de lag devrait se faire sentir au début. Nous ajusterons la puissance des serveurs via le système de part de gandi.
    Nom Adresse   Romero 92.243.18.248:27015   Fulci 92.243.14.123:27015 (password)
  Rodriguez 217.70.190.145:27015

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## cailloux

et sinon c'est bien ce jeu ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

:entamelahola:

Oooolé



edit : cailloux tu me casses mon effet ! Tout ça pour poser une question idiote !

----------


## edenwars

*Je veux la demo aussiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiii
*

----------


## Fafox

Question bête mais un serveur ça héberge plusieurs parties je suppose (parcequ'un serveur pour 4 pélerins...).

Donc combien de parties sont hébergées sur un serveur ?

----------


## FIVE-one

j'avoue que 4 pécors sur un serv, ca foutrait la honte...
on peut au moins s'attendre a 5 à 10 salle je pense, au vu des standards actuels.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Bon vous me forcez à le précommander la ? Et ben c'est ballot mais j'ai pas d'argent ah !
Merci CPC et Gandi pour cette initiative, cela nous promet des heures de fun en perspective.

Celà dit si quelqu'un veut bien m'offrir le jeu...

edit: Oooolé !

----------


## edenwars

Je hais valve...

----------


## Super_Newbie

Nooon! Mon Steam a planté juste à 16h et impossible d'accéder à mon comte depuis!!!

----------


## carbish

Sympa le nom des serveurs.
Surtout pour Fulci qu'on a tendance à oublier.

Merci pour l'initiative  :;): .

----------


## FIVE-one

+1 pour les serv, mais j'espere juste que ce jeu ne deviendra pas le nouveau CS, avec sa population de kevin et de "meuf à l'accent de paysannes" (pour reprendre un edito de CPC)...

----------


## cailloux

> :entamelahola:
> 
> Oooolé
> 
> 
> 
> edit : cailloux tu me casses mon effet ! Tout ça pour poser une question idiote !


oléééééééééééééé  (désolé pour ton effet Rabot)

Heu ça se choppe où et comment la démo ? via steam ?

----------


## zabuza

C'est grâce à ce genre "d'idées" que j'ai connu Canardpc ( les serveurs TF2 ), espérons que ça fasse pareil pour d'autres  :;): 
Le serveur Rodriguez risque d'être bien souvent FULL, avec un nom pareil, les blagues d'Elie Semoune vont fuser

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> oléééééééééééééé  (désolé pour ton effet Rabot)
> 
> Heu ça se choppe où et comment la démo ? via steam ?


Faut le préco, sinon attendre encore quelques jours.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Râââââhhhhhhhhh lovelyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## Elendael

Question certainement idiote mais... J'ai beau chercher, je vois pas où dans la démo je peux choisir mon serveur...
Même dans les options.
Quelqu'un saurait m'indiquer ?

----------


## half

On a actuellement un problème avec les serveurs, manque un .dll de steam sous linux......

----------


## gwenladar

OOlllééééé...

Bref chuis vert j avais prevu une journee tranquille au taf pour rentrer tot...
Et ca a merde je suis coince ici jusqu a ...euh ... pitetre bien 20h.

Super heureux le gwen  ::|: 

A part ca si quelqu un pouvait m inviter dans le groupe qui va bien ca m arrange

----------


## FIVE-one

Bah te lamente pas trop gwenladar : tu vas pouvoir laisser le temps à nos bienfaiteurs de CPC pour fixer leur probleme de .dll  ::P: 

dommage que la conversion €=>$ soit si lame en ce moment, (1€=~1.28$) sinon j'aurais volontier sauté sur l'occase des 10% off.

bon, en attendant, quelqu'un joue à The Ship ici ? histoire de faire passer le temps :D

----------


## ChartreuseFlamby

Bon et bien je ne vais pas trainer au taf ce soir !

----------


## scritche

J'en peux plus de cpc: TF2, WAR, X3tc, L4D, où trouvez vous le temps pour jouer à tout ca sans avoir madame sur le dos. Vous allez aux WC ou vous avez une chaise percée sous le bureau?

Sur ce, vais faire la vaisselle, à manger, les factures, nourrire les chats et prendre une douche. Avec un peu de chance j'essayerai L4D dans 2 mois.

----------


## FIVE-one

La tactique du WC ne marche pas : passé les 20 minutes, on en vient à se demander si tu n'as pas eu une crise cardiaque sur le trône.
Non, je pense qu'ils doivent avoir une technique sanscrit pour ça. Mais de là à ce qu'ils nous la révèle...

----------


## ElGato

Méfiez-vous quand même de Flubber, dans L4D le Friendly Fire est activé en permanence.

----------


## Cake

Je dirais que c'est plutôt à Flubber de faire attention. Beaucoup d'anciennes victimes y verront peut-être une occasion  ::P: 

Bon, je me tâte à précommander du coup

----------


## TEMP

Restons calmes et buvons frais... Steam merdoie depuis ce matin (pour moi en tout cas) : t'as beau cliquer sur "installer la démo", t'as nib.
Pareil pour essayer d'acheter audiosurf :/ Ils veulent plus de nos sous ?

----------


## FIVE-one

Ouais enfin à 4 sur un serv, le dit Flubber risque de devenir l'objet d'une tournante devant un public de zombies pervers en mal de chair fraîche...

----------


## scritche

Euréka, vous êtes en mode bullet-time permanent, avec des journées de 48 heures.

----------


## TEMP

EDit : en regardant de plus près les ptits caractères en rouge ; il faut préco pour avoir accès à la démo dès aujourd'hui sinon ce sera pour le 18/11.
Préco pour avoir accès là tout de suite à une démo qui est sensée donner envie d'acheter - ou pas, c'est comment dire... navrant ?

----------


## zatura

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? Je n'arrive pas à installer la démo, quand je clique sur "installer la demo" dans steam la page se recharge et rien d'autre ne se passe  ::huh::

----------


## Sp1d3r

> On a actuellement un problème avec les serveurs, manque un .dll de steam sous linux......


Même soucis ici, avec en prime le mapcycle.txt ignoré au démarrage + un soucis avec le nom de la map que le serveur charge par défaut (ça se règle avec un coup de 'map x' donc c'est pas un soucis...)

----------


## D-Reaper

zatura elle est dans ta liste de jeux si tu la précommandé, fait un coup de reboot steam si elle n'y ait pas

----------


## Fox17

> Euréka, vous êtes en mode bullet-time permanent, avec des journées de 48 heures.


Ou alors, ça se relève la nuit pour jouer sans que madame s'en aperçoit (ça serait pas possible pour moi, elle me grillerai en me lançant un chausson  :^_^: )

----------


## D-Reaper

> EDit : en regardant de plus près les ptits caractères en rouge ; il faut préco pour avoir accès à la démo dès aujourd'hui sinon ce sera pour le 18/11.
> Préco pour avoir accès là tout de suite à une démo qui est sensée donner envie d'acheter - ou pas, c'est comment dire... navrant ?


ne t'inquiete pas il ne sont pas aussi stupide, la démo est dispo pour ceux qui on précommandé , aujourd'hui, mais a partir du 11, jusqu'au 18 elle est dispo pour tous le monde

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ça me dégoute tous ces gens qui jouent déjà.

----------


## Sp1d3r

Bon, un ptit coup de "steam -command update blabla" et ça marche maintenant... A peine le serveur lancé, 4 personnes de co immédiatement dessus!

----------


## bjone

Snif, et ma carte mère qui viens de mourrir (bon je l'ai aidée j'avoue).
Mais comme tout bon zombie, je suis sûr qu'elle remarchera ce soir en rentrant à la maison.... ou pas...




> Ça me dégoute tous ces gens qui jouent déjà.


La technique qui avait été donnée a un moment a marché, je l'ai pas précommandé et j'ai reçu le S/N par email. Mais bon je peux pas y jouer alors.... Je te comprends.

----------


## half

Ok c'est réglé

----------


## diffty

J'ai bien leurs secondes estimées qui comptent pour une minute...

Quoi qu'il en soit, il m'en reste 5... Donc 5 minutes et je pourrai défoncer du pas beau.

----------


## Barracuda

Arrêtez-moi si je me trompe, mais le jeu ne semble pas permettre de choisir le serveur à rejoindre, comment faire pour se connecter aux serveurs canard PC ? Utlise rune ligne de commande au lancement du jeu ?

----------


## XWolverine

> On a actuellement un problème avec les serveurs, manque un .dll de steam sous linux......


Ca, depuis qu'ils utilisent des dll sous nunux, rien n'est plus comme avant  ::P:

----------


## cailloux

> Arrêtez-moi si je me trompe, mais le jeu ne semble pas permettre de choisir le serveur à rejoindre, comment faire pour se connecter aux serveurs canard PC ? Utlise rune ligne de commande au lancement du jeu ?



Tu te trompes pas et ça fait d'ailleurs scandale !

----------


## RiX

pas compris comment jouer sur un serveur que je choisi...

ca galere pas mal pouir trouver un serveur, par contre une fois dans le jeu c'est vraiment tres fun... mais c'est hyper court!!!!!
20min et la demo est torchée!!!

Par contre j'ai joué avec une bande de lemmings, pas un qui avance... ils etaient tous en train de me suivre.
S'il flippent de jouer, cfallait pas acheter ce genre de jeu (surtout que ca fait pas du tout flipper  ::o:  )

----------


## Fenhryl

Bon ben cote action ca roxx un poney islandais, comme prevu, par contre, comme j'en avais un peu peur, je trouve ca un poil trop facile, enfin sur un serveur en difficulte normale en tout cas. suis tombe une fois (mon dieu la folie lorqu'une alarme de voiture se met en route), pis c'est tout.

Bon c'est qu'une demo :;):

----------


## the Orange doc

j'y ai joué avec des amis en mode avancé, impossible de finir le metro, absolument impossible, par contre j'admet que en normal c'est trop facile.

par contre la question que j'aimerais poser c'est : "y a vraiment pas moyen de join un serveur précis via une IP ? je fais partie d'un team nous avons notre propre serv et on compte bien le switch en l4d. et idem, j'imagine que les serveurs cpc peuvent pas être rejoins du coup ?"

----------


## FIVE-one

en effet, ca à l'air plutôt con ce système de serveur aleatoire, à la mode console.
J'espere que ca sera modifié avec la release officielle du jeu.

----------


## the Orange doc

j'espère aussi, parce que passer de TF2 à left 4 dead (en terme de serveurs et de connexion) ça fait mal du coup.

donc pour rejoindre les serveurs CPC, bah faut avoir de la chance.

mais j'imagine que valve va mettre ses propres serveurs en route bientôt

----------


## SetaSensei

Ptin 40% allay télécharge !  ::cry::

----------


## JCLB

pour le DLL manquant c'est réglé

abonnez-vous à la mailing liste de Valve  :B): 
inscriver-vous juste à celle-ci: *hlds_announce*

reçu vers 17h20

A small fix for the Linux and Win32 L4D Demo Dedicated Servers have been released.  Please run hldsupdatetool (with either the game parameter of l4d_demo, or left4dead) to get the new files.  This should allow dedicated servers to run.

Jason

_______________________________________________
hlds_announce mailing list
hlds_announce@list.valvesoftware.com
http://list.valvesoftware.com/mailma.../hlds_announce

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tiens, je n'arrive pas à ajouter les serveurs dans mes favoris...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Tiens, je n'arrive pas à ajouter les serveurs dans mes favoris...


Normal, tu joueras pas sur les serveurs canard, tu n'as pas le choix de la partie que tu rejoins. Merci Valve.

----------


## the Orange doc

donc c'est quoi la suite ? jouer sur des serveurs hébergés par des altruistes avec beaucoup de lag, sans pouvoir rejoindre son propre serveur ?

----------


## D-Reaper

comment on change la variable quand on est admin d'un server, pour changer le niveau ?

----------


## Mug Bubule

Je viens de remarquer une erreur :

Quand on clique sur la vignette du serveur Rodriguez, il y a l'engin moustachu des maps custom de tf2 ... (désolé d'avance, le lien vignette cliquable de tofcpc marchait pas pour ce format)

----------


## M0zArT

> Ça me dégoute tous ces gens qui jouent déjà.


Sinon ya D-Reaper qui a filé une astuce qui marche dans la news L4D précédente pour jouer gratis à la démo  :;):

----------


## JeP

> Je viens de remarquer une erreur :
> 
> Quand on clique sur la vignette du serveur Rodriguez, il y a l'engin moustachu des maps custom de tf2 ... (désolé d'avance, le lien vignette cliquable de tofcpc marchait pas pour ce format)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/54857f3...9-8f98472e4711


D'ailleurs mmmh...

Y'a moyen de rejoindre les serveurs TF2 directement depuis la page d'accueil de CanardPC, comme avant ?

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

non apparemment la démo ne permet pas de choisir!!!

----------


## the Orange doc

mais il ne parle pas de la demo là  ::P:  il y a bien écris TF2 il me semble.

pour TF2 y a pas de changement je pense.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Normal, tu joueras pas sur les serveurs canard, tu n'as pas le choix de la partie que tu rejoins. Merci Valve.


Super pratique...  ::(:

----------


## DarzgL

Une démo au départ c'est sensé être là pour essayer le jeu avant de l'acheter, non ? Alors pourquoi on doit préommander le jeu pour avoir la démo ?
N'empêche, il est impossible de le nier, CPC est quand même fan de VALVe et des zombies, alors un jeu VALVe avec des zombies, c'est clair que CPC est le premier à ouvrir  des serveurs, et sur la démo en plus...

----------


## D-Reaper

> Une démo au départ c'est sensé être là pour essayer le jeu avant de l'acheter, non ? Alors pourquoi on doit préommander le jeu pour avoir la démo ?
> N'empêche, il est impossible de le nier, CPC est quand même fan de VALVe et des zombies, alors un jeu VALVe avec des zombies, c'est clair que CPC est le premier à ouvrir  des serveurs, et sur la démo en plus...


la démo sera ouvert a tous le 11

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

la démo sera jouable le  11 peu importe si tu as préco ou non!!!Pour jouer avant le 11 et découvrir la démo oui il faut préco enfin presque pour avoir le droit de jouer avant mais c'est ton choix!!!!

----------


## edenwars

Rien à foutre,valve c'est des connards,ils pourraient pas faire goûter tous le monde au même temps?

Marketing de merde!!!


Que les cornes de satan leurs enfourchent le cul.

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

ben allonge la monnaie ::P:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> donc c'est quoi la suite ? jouer sur des serveurs hébergés par des altruistes avec beaucoup de lag, sans pouvoir rejoindre son propre serveur ?


C'est un peu un scandale ouais. Valve tente le coup, genre "on va quand même pas monter nos propres serveurs pour les joueurs PC, on va utiliser les joueurs qui montent les leurs".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tiens ils vont suivre la mauvaise pente eux aussi...

Ptain mais ils ne pouvaient pas intégrer le browser de TF2, qu'on s'y retrouve entre nous et nos serveurs.

----------


## alex_daft

A essayer, j'ai pas la démo pour tester

http://www.left4dead411.com/news/200...ser-available/

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je laisse tomber.
Je cours m'acheter un tube de vaseline demain pour m'enfoncer la confiance en Valve dans le fion.

----------


## FragDamon

Mais euh le truc de matchmaking, il avaient dit que c'était une sorte de beta test, avec Steam Cloud. Ca se trouve sur le jeu final on pourra ne pas l'utiliser, et si trop de joueurs se plaignent peut-être l'enlèveront-il ensuite.

----------


## ChartreuseFlamby

Ouais, j'espère aussi qu'ils vont enlever ce système à la noix !

EDIT : Sur 5/6 heures de test, je n'ai pas réussi à jouer bien longtemps avec mes potes...

----------


## M0zArT

Bon, pour les casses bonbons que vous êtes, je vous recolle l'astuce de D-Reaper, qui fonctionne !




> Ne me remercier surtout pas mais j'ai trouver une technique pour avoir la démo avant sans pré commandé.
> moi je l'ai pré commandé sur steam, donc ca me concerne pas :
> 
> 1) faut allez sur http://www.gamestop.com/gs/landing/l...y/default.aspx
> 2) vous remplissez tous sauf Transaction ID que vous laissez en blanc
> 
> j'ai trouvé ça sur le forum de steam, mais je suis pas sur que ça marchera.
> laisser une adresse mail valide hein


Quand vous avez reçu votre clé, vous allez dans votre Steam, vous faites "Ajouter un jeu" (je ne sais plus comment c'est dit en français, mais ça doit être un truc dans ce genre). Et quand il vous demande d'entrer une clé, vous collez celle que vous venez de recevoir par e-mail et magie ! vous avez accès a la démo de L4D gratos. Comme je suis en train de le faire depuis 4h  :;):

----------


## Maskass

Marche pas ton lien ::'(:

----------


## M0zArT

Réparé  ::o:

----------


## atavus

Merci pour les serveurs les gars. :^_^:

----------


## JCLB

> Bon, pour les casses bonbons que vous êtes, je vous recolle l'astuce de D-Reaper, qui fonctionne !
> 
> 
> 
> Quand vous avez reçu votre clé, vous allez dans votre Steam, vous faites "Ajouter un jeu" (je ne sais plus comment c'est dit en français, mais ça doit être un truc dans ce genre). Et quand il vous demande d'entrer une clé, vous collez celle que vous venez de recevoir par e-mail et magie ! vous avez accès a la démo de L4D gratos. Comme je suis en train de le faire depuis 4h


On reçoit le mail au bout de combien de temps ?
ils disent 2 jours quand on valide le formulaire, me dites pas que je vais devoir attendre Dimanche soir  ::zzz::

----------


## FragDamon

Je viens d'essayer l'astuce, mais comme j'ai limite le temps, c'est pas trop grave si j'ai rien avant le 11, mais sait-on jamais !

----------


## M0zArT

Me suit inscrit lundi soir, je l'ai reçu ce matin  ::):

----------


## M0zArT

Et le "openserverbrowser" fonctionne bien aussi.
J'ai vu les serveurs CPC, mais pour les rejoindre c'est une autre histoire, la démo comporte de sérieux bugs !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Il n'a accepté que Rodriguez chez moi...
Romero et FUlci ne sont pas les bienvenues apparemment.

----------


## Kayato

J'ai FUlci pour ma part ainsi que Rodriguez.

----------


## gwenladar

Ouais c ets un peu -console power pour jouer a L4D entre canards quand meme..

y a un peu d abus la :P

----------


## FIVE-one

ya pas moyen d'acceder aux serv via le bouton servers de l'appli steam (comme pour les vieux jeux comme SiN) ?

----------


## Milo

> Et le "openserverbrowser" fonctionne bien aussi.
> J'ai vu les serveurs CPC, mais pour les rejoindre c'est une autre histoire, la démo comporte de sérieux bugs !


Chez moi pas moyen d'afficher la console, même en modifiant le fichier config.cfg. Il me recharge la config par défaut dès que je lance L4D.

-_-'

----------


## M0zArT

Mets ton config.cfg en lecture seule  :;):

----------


## FIVE-one

Bon en attendez, on peut se faire la main sur zombie panic.
Si ça tente quelqu'un, faites moi signe please !

----------


## DarkVapeur

J'ai utilisé l'astuce de D-Reaper à l'instant. J'espère que la clé va arriver avant le 11  ::): 

Pour le sever browser ça gueule pas mal. Ils vont sûrement arranger ça rapidos.
Sur NoFrag ils en  parlent et donnent les liens pour le correctif des serveurs Linux + client + browser

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Flubber vous prépare une news pour dans l'aprem, et un petit cadeau.

----------


## SnakesMaster

Arf ! Faut vraiment que je vous rejoigne les gars, si vous m'invitez je vous prépare à manger ce soir ^^

----------


## AlaRach

vivement la sortie

----------


## IcEb3rG

Moi j'ai un pb avec ce jeux, quand j'avance le personnage ne s'arrête plus ou s'arrête 15m plus loin, et sa me fait sa sur tout les touches que faire svp ????

merci d'avance

----------


## céréale killeur

Essaie de t'arrêter 15 mètres avant pour voir.Ca devrait le faire avec un bon travail d'anticipation.

Notez cette réponse:BIEN
...........................:PAS BIEN

----------

